# WANTED: Talking & Telling with family & friends



## mrsowl (Sep 29, 2014)

Hi

I wondered if anyone has a copy of the talking & telling with family & friends which they no longer want? Happy to pay you for it. Im just about to start a DE cycle and think this would be really useful in explaining the process. Im planning on joining the DCN IF we are lucky enough for this to work & know I can borrow books then but think this would be very useful in advance.

Thank you for reading

Best wishes to all

Ps moderater ive also put this in the wanted/for sale area but thought it may get more reads here x


----------

